# Any reviews of Southend dog training?



## rebecca87 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm looking at getting my dog some training but I'm overwhelmed by the choices! I'm not sure who to go with, or what to look for in a good trainer. 
I've seen a few of there video's on tiktok and Facebook and some of the methods seem, harsh. But I don't know if they are or if it's just because I'm soft. 
They do online training and a WhatsApp support group and this would be preferable to start with. Buster's afraid of new people, more so women with short hair, or just women in general. 
But I didn't realise how bad his fear was until yesterday when we had an electrician around and he almost bit him. Thankfully we had him on a lead. 
We got him at 6 months old and there has been a lot of issues and we're going at them one at a time.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

rebecca87 said:


> I'm looking at getting my dog some training but I'm overwhelmed by the choices! I'm not sure who to go with, or what to look for in a good trainer.
> I've seen a few of there video's on tiktok and Facebook and some of the methods seem, harsh. But I don't know if they are or if it's just because I'm soft.
> They do online training and a WhatsApp support group and this would be preferable to start with. Buster's afraid of new people, more so women with short hair, or just women in general.
> But I didn't realise how bad his fear was until yesterday when we had an electrician around and he almost bit him. Thankfully we had him on a lead.
> We got him at 6 months old and there has been a lot of issues and we're going at them one at a time.


If you have doubts about the methods then I'd say leave it. What about Ramsden Bellhouse DTC at Wickford. They are Kennel Club registered.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I had a quick look at their website, it was very light on what they actually do and what methods they use. Certainly not something I would use - in fact I wouldn't pay upfront for anything that was as vague on what I was going to get for my money. It seems to be largely video based so I'd suggest Kikopup on YouTube for free training videos.


----------



## rebecca87 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm in York, so wickfords a bit too far for me unfortunately. 
I'm doing training with him from online videos, but for some things, I think we're going to need more professional help. 
Problem I have is he's got a fear of women, and I have a fear of men lol. Luckily my husband could do the training with him.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

rebecca87 said:


> I'm in York, so wickfords a bit too far for me unfortunately.
> I'm doing training with him from online videos, but for some things, I think we're going to need more professional help.
> Problem I have is he's got a fear of women, and I have a fear of men lol. Luckily my husband could do the training with him.


Oh I see. You were thinking of online training? Di Martin 'click to heel' is one of the best but York Dog Training Club have some very good instructors. Might be worth giving them a ring?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

If you're in York you have Well Connected Canine right on your doorstep. I don't know what options they currently have in terms of lockdown stuff, but I would definitely get in touch with regards to your dogs fear-based behaviours as they're excellent.
http://www.wellconnectedcanine.co.uk/


----------

